# Massey 135 gearbox drain bolt



## HRspec (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi newbie

My grandmother has an old 135 that ive done an oil change on the engine and the gearbox also but i cant get the damn drain bolt back in for the gearbox. Another guy has tried to help but he didnt have any taps or dies. Can anyone tell me what thread they used on these tractors i think its from england, the bolt has very few threads on it which i tried to clean up but im unsure if its original or meant to be used sooo! Anyone know which tap i should use? im not near the tractor at the moment and its in the middle of nowhere so would save me a trip there and back.

where can i get a manual for this model tractor? or parts diagrams at the least?


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a couple of 245s which are similar but I am not at my property right now. I do not recall offhand. Manuals are available on eBay. Gas or diesel?


----------



## HRspec (Jul 22, 2012)

Tractor is diesel


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

*drain.Plug*

G,Day .
The plug is 18 mm x 1.5 pitch.
Hutch.


----------



## HRspec (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for that, im off out there in a couple days. I tried a couple tractor parts places and the plug didnt come up on their part diagrams.


----------

